# cacher son IP



## zamal85 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Mon travail m'amène à devoir acheter des objets sur ebay Etats Unis, Royaume Uni, Espagne....

Parfois ebay m'interdit l'accès à un objet, comme quoi celui ci pourrait être interdit à la vente en France et donc par mesure de précaution il préfère ne pas m'y donner accès.

Je voudrais donc un logiciel qui cache mon IP, logiciel qui ne me fera pas ramer sur internet et que je pourrais si possible utiliser uniquement quand j'en ai besoin.

ça existe?

Merci


----------



## Museforever (18 Février 2009)

Le logiciel ne va pas cacher ton IP, c'est juste que les serveurs en verront une autre (celle du proxy).

Il y a plusieurs solutions :

-tor : te ne peux pas prévoir la location de l'IP, donc si le relai se trouve en france ça ne changera rien. De plus la navigation est assez lente. Mais il est gratuit
http://www.torproject.org/index.html.fr

-un logiciel de proxy : plus rapide et le proxy est fixe (toujours dans le même pays) contrairement aux relais tor. C'est plus rapide (surtout avec des proxys payants) mais par contre faut avoir confiance; perso je suis pas trop enchanté de laisser mon numéro de carte bleu passer par un proxy hébergé dans des pays de l'est et détenu par un inconnu.

Par contre j'ai plus les noms en tête.


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2009)

il faudrait aussi se poser la bonne question
pourquoi ebay empêche l'accès
c'est rarement pour de mauvaises raisons
comme tu le dis : la loi

ebay ne veut pas se rendre "complice" de vente interdite

on peut critiquer le fait que la mesure soit de bloquer l'accès ( ce qui est legerement different de " bloquer la vente") mais c'est "raisonnable"


----------



## zamal85 (19 Février 2009)

Quand ebay m'empêche de regarder un album photo de guerre nazi, pas de soucis (à noter que le même type d'album est disponible sur ebay France)

Mais quand on m'empêche de pouvoir acheter un album sur l'armée Britanique en Palestine dans les années 20 ou sur un groupe de chasseurs en Argentique dans la même période....là ça m'énerve un peu parce que c'est du chiffre d'affaire en moins pour moi.


Voilà pourquoi j'ai besoin d'accéder aux annonces ebay qui me sont refusées.

Merci


----------



## Museforever (19 Février 2009)

Perso je cherche pas à savoir ce que tu veux acheter à l'étranger ça ne me regarde pas. J'espère que mon aide t'as été utile quand même.

C'est comme le p2p, on ne doit pas parler de piratage mais par contre on peut volontier aider à configurer un logiciel pour pirater ...


----------



## Lledrith (19 Février 2009)

zamal85 a dit:


> un groupe de chasseurs en Argentique


Des chasseurs en argentique ce sont ceux qui font un safari photo ? ^^


----------



## pascalformac (20 Février 2009)

zamal85 a dit:


> Quand ebay m'empêche de regarder un album photo de guerre nazi, pas de soucis (à noter que le même type d'album est disponible sur ebay France)
> 
> Mais quand on m'empêche de pouvoir acheter un album sur l'armée Britanique en Palestine dans les années 20 ou sur un groupe de chasseurs en Argentique dans la même période....là ça m'énerve un peu parce que c'est du chiffre d'affaire en moins pour moi.


toi ET le vendeur ET ebay

c'est vrai que j'ai vu ce genre de bizarreries
ceci dit globlement ebay est assez réactif , tu devrais leur poser la question , en prenant des exemples "neutres" en evitant les cas classiques (genre negationisme), bref du  non polémique ( Victor si argentique dans l'Artique )


Lledrith a dit:


> Des chasseurs en argentique ce sont ceux qui font un safari photo ? ^^



bravo , fin , ou .... du grand Almanach Vermot


----------



## zamal85 (25 Février 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Le logiciel ne va pas cacher ton IP, c'est juste que les serveurs en verront une autre (celle du proxy).
> 
> Il y a plusieurs solutions :
> 
> ...




Le second logiciel de proxy héberge dans les pays de l'est et selon toi ce n'est pas sur donc tu conseils le premier mais on ne sait pas ou est hébergé le proxy car différent à chaque fois....donc c'est encore moins sûr non?


----------



## kaos (26 Février 2009)

Salut , fais une recherche sur le forum avec les mots "proxy" et mon login "kaos" j'ai fais un fil a ce sujet ou je détail toute les solutions logiciel web ou paramètres utilisateurs pour ce genre de fonctions d'anonymat.

J'avais fais ce fil car je suis Modo sur un forum et je'étais un actif sur des forums warez , je ne voulais pas que mon IP fixe apparaisse car j'avais à l'époque pas mal de services web en place sur des serveurs.

Je te conseille donc l'extension *Switchproxy (tuto)*pour firefox qui est extrement simple a utiliser , le plus dur étant de régulierement trouver des serveurs proxy  fiables dont la durée de vie ne dépasse que tres rarement quelques jours.

Je te met néanmoins en garde car si tu vas sur ebay ,je te déconseille fortement de faire quelques achats bancaires que ce soit en passant par un proxy tout comme en wifi d'ailleur , car le propriétaire du serveur ou du réseau à acces à toutes tes manips et tres facilement en plus !!!

Voilà , j'espere t'avoir un peu éclairé .....


*vite fait comme ça de mémoire , voici quelques liens.*


Proxy et mac  http://www.manoubi.com/page2.html

Surf "anonyme"(refusé par certains forum /siteweb)
http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html

Tester un proxy http://www.samair.ru/s-proxychecker/index.php

Tester plusieurs proxys  http://www.samair.ru/proxy-checker/index.php



*Trouver des proxys*

http://www.checker.freeproxy.ru/checker/last_checked_proxies.php

http://www.proxy4free.com

Les sites ne manquent pas .....


----------

